# What Were They Thinking?



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

How could Gibson take such a piece of their acoustic history and do this to it?












This is enough to make me vomit.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I like the blue.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> How could Gibson take such a piece of their acoustic history and do this to it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its just a finish. In the end as long as the guitar sounds and plays great and the owner likes the color then all is good. Personally I am very traditionalist and like the boring original finish on guitars. I only like my telecasters blond, my Martins natural and my SG's cherry. So no, these bold colors don't do anything for me.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> How could Gibson take such a piece of their acoustic history and do this to it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is that, the C.C. Deville signature model???

Maybe they are trying to appeal to all the old '80s metalheads out there.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Someone will like it.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

colchar said:


> What is that, the C.C. Deville signature model???
> 
> Maybe they are trying to appeal to all the old '80s metalheads out there.


pffffffffft. As an old 80's Metalhead, I'll certainly disagree with that statement haha. But I'm also a bit of an outlier. Didn't like a lot of the guitars out there at the time. That's why my Wine red LP Deluxe is what I purchased at the time. The Pete Townsend special.

As far as the J-45 itself, the color is an example of what some very young guitar students kind of like. Just my opinion though. If you like it, have at er.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Dorian2 said:


> pffffffffft. As an old 80's Metalhead, I'll certainly disagree with that statement haha. But I'm also a bit of an outlier. Didn't like a lot of the guitars out there at the time. That's why my Wine red LP Deluxe is what I purchased at the time. The Pete Townsend special.
> 
> As far as the J-45 itself, the color is* an example of what some very young guitar students kind of like*. Just my opinion though. If you like it, have at er.


I'm sure that is the market they are aiming for but the price of those are out of the reach of most young people. What I find funny is that they make such a drastic change to their renowned line of acoustics but won't put a volute on their LP's to stop the headstock from snapping off so easily. For that reason alone, I wouldn't buy an LP from them.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I'm sure that is the market they are aiming for but the price of those are out of the reach of most young people. What I find funny is that they make such a drastic change to their renowned line of acoustics but won't put a volute on their LP's to stop the headstock from snapping off so easily. For that reason alone, I wouldn't buy an LP from them.



I've never had a problem with their headstocks. Take reasonable care of your guitar and there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey go for it--or don't
It's your money & your choice...


----------



## zguitz (Aug 18, 2017)

Might be pretty effective for stage use...
I guess you can key out the green and make it dissapear, you then get a "real" air guitar!!
OH me and my white cadillac, blue suede shoes, pink hummingbird, gotta get that big gold neckless and party!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

One of my kids had a pink Raleigh bicycle well into university. She rode the hell out of that thing and it never got stolen. We wonder if it had to do with the colour.

Regarding Gibson's colour choices, it might be harder to fence a hot guitar that stands out like that. Their resale value later on might be more buyer friendly too, unless the rarity factor kicks in.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Steadfastly said:


> How could Gibson take such a piece of their acoustic history and do this to it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK I confess ! I did order a dark green one but my &[email protected]%#€ iPad apparently "corrected" my writing to light green ! Argh !


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mawmow said:


> OK I confess ! I did order a dark green one but my &[email protected]%#€ iPad apparently "corrected" my writing to light green ! Argh !


I'll send you a couple cans of light brown paint.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Steadfastly said:


> I'll send you a couple cans of light brown paint.


Heee-haawwwww !!!!


----------

